# Uber Support finally did it.



## Robstory (Jan 27, 2017)

After a week of back and forth with Support through the app, being fed the same uninformative "information" in slightly repackaged terms, I finally broke down and went into the Hub. 
Please note that in three years I've been to the Hub four times The initial fact finding mission, the sign-up, a problem with my email before they had a phone number and this visit.
I waited about ten minutes before I was seen, my personal guide to all things Uber took less than ten minutes to resolve both my problems.
The first was a promotion bonus I'd been denied. It turns out I didn't qualify for it for a legitimate reason but online support couldn't get past "computer says no" to give me that reason. Not ideal, but why do I have to expend two hours of my day travelling to and from plus wait time, to force someone to do five minutes of actual work?
I made 6 attempts, with them taking a half day to respond each time and precisely zero effort expended on their part beyond the boilerplate email response. 
Urge to defecate on the Hub reception desk, rising.

The second was a problem uploading an insurance document. Insurance expires on Saturday, so I arrange insurance a week ahead of time, relevant forms come through Monday night, 5 days before the deadline. I've done this a few times. Screenshot the relevant document and upload to the Documents section. They're a technology company, right?

Required information for the certificate according to the Documents section in the Uber app.
Car details - registration and basic description. Check
Applicant to be named as Authorised Driver. Check
Insurance company details and duration of cover. Check
That's all it wants. No calligraphy, gold edging or dancing girls. Simple, right?

Pending approval for 8 hours, result: poor image quality. Okay, try again.
Pending approval for 14 hours,result: poor image quality. Okay, try again.
Pending approval from midday Wednesday until 08:45pm Friday night, result: poor image quality.
I can now not work for Uber until at least 10am Monday.

So at this point I'm at the Hub, 10am Monday, where Office Helper Monkey tells me that the necessary document is the original pdf, not a screenshot. Some time between last year and this year, that became a requirement. It's not mentioned anywhere in the Documents area where, you know, it might be handy.
Urge to create a mural in my own defecation over the plate glass windows of the Hub, rising.

On a related note, I also work for DiDi (another rideshare company for those in countries it hasn't rolled out in yet). With exactly the same insurance situation, I went to upload the document to be met with a "try again later" message. After a couple of hours and a few more attempts, I sent a message to DiDi support. 
During business hours the next day, DiDi called me to let me know that they had an IT problem with the Documents section of the app. To remedy my problem, they had contacted my Insurance Provider and confirmed that I had coverage to work for at least the next three months. So as far as DiDi is concerned, I'm good to go. They'll send a message when the IT problem is sorted.
One email, problem solved.

Yes, I could have called and spoken with a Support phone monkey and that may have given a different result (not too confident of that though). That's not the point. In both cases I followed Uber's instructions to achieving the desired outcome. I wasted days and lost a fair amount of potential income while the company demonstrated a lack of investment in, and a degree of contempt towards someone who in this industry qualifies as a long-term employee.

I would be more forgiving of them if they would just come out and say, "We'll find you passengers and handle the money. Everything else is your responsibility.".
They give lip service to the basic respect required for successful human interaction and they are transparent in their policies of "Us vs Drivers". 
We are the grubby necessity until Self-Driving cars become a thing and, in an emergency, we are to be strung along until the company falls over and the senior execs bail with the investor billions. The American Way, indeed.

This gave me the push I needed. I'm out.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Robstory said:


> I can now not work for Uber until at least 10am Monday.


Stop stressing! There's 100's upon 1000's of other ants in place to fill the gap.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Time to get on the LYFT train! All aboard!


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

I had the same problem earlier this week and said screw it and uploaded the whole pdf file which had all of my vehicles but it made it happy, had to upload the same file for each vehicle.


----------



## Hopindrew (Jan 30, 2019)

June132017 said:


> Time to get on the LYFT train! All aboard!


And there's so much of a difference between Uber and Lyft. NOT! same crap different company.


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

Both companies is screwed up.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> Stop stressing! There's 100's upon 1000's of other ants in place to fill the gap.


Yeah, what The Gub said, no ride was missed while you were taking care of business.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Robstory said:


> we are to be strung along until the company falls over and the senior execs bail with the investor billions. The American Way, indeed.


For 5 years I've only had positive experiences at NYC's Hub.
Free Starbucks coffee served, wifi, leather seating and effective customer service.

Perhaps you Subjects of the Queen need to Better Manage your Expectations
and possibly enroll in a writing course


----------

